#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Welke P.A. gebruiken jullie in eigen beheer

## sis

Leuk om te weten  :Wink: 
beschik je over een eigen P.A. ( zelfbouw of aangekocht ) 
welke merken heb je en waarom heb je die keuze gemaakt ?
sis

----------


## Dj Nvie

mijn pa is aangekocht en is een dynacord p5 setje... waarom? erg goede kwaliteit en goede weergave van alle tonen!

----------


## som

de mijne heet som, destijds onworpen&gebouwd door ene f.reuvekamp met de bedoeling er serieus mee de markt op te gaan.(voor de verkoop)
toen dit niet doorging heb ik het setje van 'm gekocht vanwege het toch wel oke klinken en het is ook nog eens handzaam. :Smile: 
edit;bosje carvers erbij en de pret kan beginnen[^]processor is van acoustic line (analoog)

----------


## Kevin_DM

mixdesks zijn yamaha, waarbij d'r binnenkort een midas verona zou moeten bijkomen. FFX, inserts en EQ racks bestaan vooral uit yamaha, lexicon, DBX, BSS, APEX, boss, TC electronic, JBL, sony en jawel, behringer. FOH set is electro voice MT2 (alleen jammer van het gewicht) en voor kleinere sets EV deltamax. Amps erachter zijn crest en crown. verder aangevuld met dubbele 18" subs, aangestuurd op QSC MX3000. Processing hierop is met omnidrive, alto maxidrive of EV XEQ-3 X-overs.
Monitoring is momenteel audio focus (wegens mee overgekomen bij overname van een andere zaak), maar zullen binnenkort vervangen worden door focal MS12 & MS20. monitors gepowered op QSC PLX 3002's.

Verder mic's standaard setjes, bestaande uit shure, AKG & sennheiser (waarbij ik meer en meer liefhebber wordt van de sennheiser mic's).

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Voor de gene die het nog niet wisten...Wij draaien groot op Mach Slingshot, klein op Dynacord P5 en PowerMax5. Mixers varieërend van Mackie tot Soundcraft en mijn 'outboard' bestaat uit Klark, BSS, TC, Lexicon, ApHex en Rane...

----------


## jack

lekker licht lekker anders lekker hard  Zeer goede beveiligingen 134 db/29 kg!!1300watt vermogen zonder problemen!!!

Camco vortex en Nexo natuurlijk!!!!

----------


## deurklink

Dit is het geluidslijstje van school (opleiding theatertechniek) op moment! Niet van mij maar misschien wel leuk om te weten.... 

1x Midas Venice 12 kanaals
1x Midas Verona 24 kanaals, 8 subgroepen

2x Grooth for Sound actieve topkasten 250 Watt RMS / 330 Max.
2x Grooth for Sound passive topkasten 230 Watt
2x Dynacord monitor speakers actief systeem 150 Watt

1x Tannoy Sub CPA 15.2
2x Tannoy Top
4x Tannoy Mid/Laag
(komt uit de flint)

1x Biamp Audia 4 in & 12 uit

Rand
1x Taskam cd speler

1x Behringer Crossover
1x Behringer Compressor / Limiter

1x Adat Harddiskrecorder

----------


## BAJ productions

eigen setje:

dubbele 15" merk geen idee kasten zelf bouw.
enkele 15" zelf bouw 

EV top 15" 1"

versterkers:
bose 1801
mosfet 500 2*
nog een versterker waar ik het merk zo nie van weet.

nu ook 4 M-hoorns.

behinger x-over
mengepaneel 7 kanaal behringer

zo als je ziet erg veel sub. houw ik gewoon van. ev tops houden alle subs bij behalve de M-hoorns. die gaan en gaan maar. heb ze nu nog nie vol gehoord.

----------


## Gast1401081

doe eens een gok. 
Meyer ultra-series, UPA-2c ( met crest 4001!), UPA-1P, UPA-2P, USW-1p, en binnenkort nog meer van dat moois. 
tafels : midas venice, soundcraft delta, yamaha o1V.
Monitoren ( van wat er nog is :Smile:  EV-sx200, met Crown of Crest.
Miking: Shure, Sennheiser en AKG.
Outboard : voornamelijk TC en tascam


Oorzaak : ik heb een 15 jaar geleden in studio1 van aalsmeer de First Showband gemixed op een UPA-setje van Van Overbeek. En die sound heb ik nadien altijd geprobeerd na te maken. Met bijna alle merken die er uberhaupt bestaan. 
'T is wel eens bijna gelukt, met soms 2 eq's in serie, etc, maar de echte kick zit'm in het fase gedrag bij het mid hoog kantelpunt, waardoor een zangstem gewoon drie meter naar voren gehaald kan worden, en je bijna 3-dimensionaal kunt gaan mixen. 
Enige dat ik qua (soort van) eq toepas is de baskasten mono aansturen via de B-output van de tafel, en daar wat meer of minder geven. 

Van jazz tot en met HeffieMetal : gewoon een dikke vette sound. En ik schuif niks anders meer...

----------


## jans

Wij gebruiken Dynacord F150/F8 met S1200 versterkers.
Monitors zijn nog van JMP maar worden in de toekomst vervangen ook hier S1200.
Mengtafel A&H GL3 en GL2 - spirit folio.
Randapparatuur; dynacord dsp224-Klark 360-TCM2000-TCMone-DBX 1074 en 1046-Sony CDP11.samson eq. Mics; sennheiser-beyer-shure draadloos EW300/865-MKE40 EM300

100V ahua;work achter dynacord S1200 met amplimo trafo's.
beringer utradrive dcx2496.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Wij hebben nu:
op front: RX van EV met CP amps erachter
Monitors van A.S.S. (turbosound-aftreksel) nu nog met Dynacord s-1200 maar caan EV CP-2200 of CP-1800 worden.
Mixer: Taperackje een allen&heat gl2
Front voor bandjes: Nu met een gehuurde midas, gaat een venice voor komen of een 2e hands crest.
Effeceten: TC One galm, Lexicon galm, DBX compressor/gates, Beringer Gates voor drums.
CD spelers: Denon, al veel gestoeit met andere merken, maar ben hier gewoon het meest tevreden mee.
Disco Mixers: Datex, en Beringer.

Vervoer, ook altijd leuk om te weten vind ik zelf:
VW Transporter
VW LT
Mitsubiti Canter (bakwagen)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Alles zelfbouw.

Set basreflex kasten met erbij passende topjes.

Set glijbanen (fullrange) met setje hele kleine mid-boxjes. [:I]

Versterkers: Technics (type weet k niet uit mn hoofd) en een Boost PX-2400. Behringer CX-2310 ervoor.

Binnenkort mss nog een effectje en een EQ ertussen. [8)]

----------


## Bor

Kling @ Freitag

CA 1201
SW 115D-XO
C2 processor van K&F
Crown macrotech 1200
Crown macrotech 2400
O1V op front
Allen&Heath Mixwizzard 16-2 monitors
EV S200 monitors
2x Yamaha P4500 op monitor
Neumann, Shure en Sennheiser Mic's (incl 3 st 441!!!)

Een heerlijke combinatie!

----------


## joe

speakers:
Nexo ps8,10 en 15.
apogee 3X3
dynaudio  :Wink: 

mengtafels:
Yamaha o1v 96
spirit 8
A&H gl4000
Soundcraft serie 4

fx rack:
lexicon
tc
DBX
Drawmer
klark
BSS
apex

vervoer:
vrachtwagen volvo fl6
touringcar DAF

en een paar mooie mic's 
maar nooit genoeg :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
shure
neumann
sennheiser
beyer
akg
countryman

----------


## SPS

FOH: 4x 15" Sub zelfbouw, 2x 212 zelfbouw. 
Getuned met SIA-Smaart
Doe al 35 jaar aan zelfbouw. o.a. vroeger met veel plezier Karlssons en Conques gebouwd (Wie weet nog wat dat zijn?  :Wink:  :Wink: ])

Amp: Dynacord S1200, P1050 met Powermax 230

Mon: EV SX300's op S1200/900

Mixer: A&H GL2200 24 kan. (voor kleine klussen een Bhr 3242)
Randapp: alles Behringer! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
DEQ2496 op Front; 3102 op monitor, FBD, 2x dubbel Comp/lim, quad gate.
4 x tube preamp. Nog een goede eff/galm nodig!

Mic's: Shure SM16, 58, b58a. Sennh:845, 602, 604, 606, 608, 903.
Wireless: SM58, EW152 headset's + ME3

Multi: 50 M 24-4, 50 M 16-4
Is 't doen he voor een amateurtje...!

Paul

----------


## Beldog

Mixers : A&H GL2200 , Yamaha MG16
FOH : HK Elias met 4 toppen (Denk wel aan een Actor)
Rack : TC M-One, Lexicon MPX110, Alesis Microverb3, 3x Alesis 3630 comp/limiter, Aphex 105 quad gate, Alesis MEQ 230.
Monitors : HK powerworks: 2 x RS122MA , 2 x RS152XA en In ear van AKG
Microfoons : Shure, Sennheiser, AKG
Multi 24/8 + Klotz stagebox

----------


## nightline

Weergevers:
2x AK PA218b
2x AK PA215
Ca.100 stuks zelfbouw boxen waaronder:
18" basreflex kasten
21" basreflex kasten
2x15" manifold baskasten
HD15's bas/mid kasten
zowel hoorn als frontloaded mid/hoog kasten
12" breedband kasten
6x AudioMadness Stormramm 118
4x AudioMadness Stormramm 215
4x AudioMadness LW-2212
24x AudioMadness LW-2
2x AudioMadness LW-2P
6x AudioMadness LW-3

Versterkers:
2x Alto Macro 830
3x Alto Macro 1400
14x Alto Macro 2400
1x QSC PLX 3402
3x QSC PLX 3002
1x QSC PLX 2402
4x QSC PLX 1602
1x QSC PL230
3x QSC PL236
1x QSC RMX850
1x QSC RMX2450

Cross-over/processors
2x DBX driverack PA
6x Alto Altodrive 2.3
1x Alto Maxidrive 3.4
3x Alto X-P 234 
1x Alto X-23
2x Behringer Super-x 

Mixers
3x Behringer DX 1000
1x Alto S-12
1x Alto S-8
1x Soundcraft ES12
1x Allen & Heath Mixwizzard 16-2

Effecten en Div.
2x DBX 166XL
1x Alto CLE 2.0
1x Alto CLE 8.0
2x Alto Betaverb
1x Alto Alphaverb
1x Alto monitor
2x Alto EQU 215

Div. Microfoons van CAD, Shure en Sennheiser.

De Div. sets zijn door de jaren heen gebouwd op de toen aanwezige kennis van luidspreker techniek en steeds voor specifieke doeleinden.
Zo heb ik de 21" basreflex baskasten in combinatie 12" coaxiaal toppen gebouwd om bruiloften en partijen mee te draaien. Gewoon een stevig geluid uit een erg compact setje. Grotere sets zijn gebouwd om feesttenten en schuurfeesten van voldoende power te voorzien.
Ik heb eigenlijk nooit geluid ingehuurd, maar als er een grote klus aan ging komen werdt daarvoor een set gebouwd.
Hierdoor kan ik ondertussen vele verschillende situaties aan.
Met name de LW-2's blijken hierin uit te blinken, deze worden full-range gebruikt, als monitor, als top, en zelfs in een line-array gevlogen.


Ik zal nog wel een hoop vergeten zijn, maar dit is het grof weg wel.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## beyma

Ik heb zelf gebouwd:

4x 18" sub en twee topjes met 15"/8" en cp 25 (alles afgevuld met Beyma)

Twee Crest V900 versterkers sturen elk twee subs aan in mono brug.
En de topjes hebben een Crest CA6 , ervoor in de signaal lijn zit een Behringer Ultra curve 8024, en de bekende CX2300 x-over.

----------


## zjeten

ook maar eens vermelden wat we hebben in het eerste jaar podiumtechnieken in brugge

1 soundcraft gb4 16 kanaals (32 kanaals is bestelt en wachten we op)
1 add mengtafel ,16 kanaals
2 ps 10 + ls500 baskast en bijhorende versterkers
2 mackie srm 450
1 dbx compersor limiter gate 166xl
1 dbx 2231 Dual 31-Band Graphic Equalizer
1 tc electronics M-One XL
+ enkele pars,adb plano convecs,fresnels,horizons
+ sene sether en dim bars
we zijn nog in opbouw
normaal komt er nog een alexis 24 kanaals recorder
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## levelms

*Zaal speakers*: 
OHM, EAW, Tannoy, Tecnare, Solton
*Zaal mengtafels*: 
01V, yamhaha GA 32/12, Allen & Heat GL4,  Soundcraft live 4, 
Sirit FX8, Alesis Studio 24
*versterkers:*
Chevin, OHM, Matrix
*Zaal FX/EQ*:
Altair,DBX, TC electronics, Aphex, BSS
*processors:*
DBX, OHM, BSS
*Monitors*:
Tannoy, OHM, Solton
*Monitor tafels*:
Dynacord, Eclere, Yamaha
*Microfoons:*
Shure, Senneiser, CAD, Mipro, AKG
*Licht:*
ADB, Martin, etc

----------


## Edie

Geluidsweergevers;
2 x JBL SF25
2 x ESW 1015 (met SM115)
2 x Karlson's 15" (met RCF, ff type kwijt..)
2 x 15" zelfbouw, onbekend merk.
2 x EV W-Bin's (met SM115)

Aansturing;
1 x Boost XP2400, 2 x 1200 Watt
1 x AB Prescent 710C ? Of 610.. zoiets, 2 x 450 Watt
1 x Bose 1801, 2 x 400 Watt's (echte watt's)

Niet zoveel dus, maarach, ben dik tevreden. Owja, een Behringer CX2310 cross-over ertussen, alles in flightcase ofcourse, en nodige (6 x 10 meter Speakon's, en XLR's, alles Neutrik) kabels. 

Geen licht, puur geluid.

----------


## Watt Xtra

geluid 4keer B&C pzb46 18 inch sub zelfbouw
       4 keer top met beyma, 2keer dubbel 12 2keer dubbel 10 geladen
       3 keer studiomaster 1600D amps
       1 keer p1500 omni amp monitor
       1 keer AB 400 amp monitor
Monitoren 4 maal 15/ 2 plastic kastjes met eminence

soundtracs 16/4 2 mengtafel
soundcraft 12/2 mengtafel 
behringer dx 1000 mixer
rand app. van: DBX, behringer, s100 en studiomaster.

kabels klotz
mic. EV en superlux statieven K&M

oja licht zal ik nog lijstje plaatsen

----------


## sis

O, ja ik moet het mijne ook nog invullen [:I]
4 x sb150r EAW
4 x JF100e EAW
processor MX100 EAW
Mackie CFX 12
TC.M3000
TC.M2000
compressor focusrite blue series
QSC powerlight 2 x 1.4 
1 PLX 3002
1 PLX 2402
1 PLX 1602 
sony MD-e10
EQ behringer DEQ 2496
1 neumann kms 105
2 sm 58
2 sm 58 beta A
2 synthes
ALLES gaat weg in 2005 : behalve de focusrite en de micro's 

sis

----------


## PM

2x mengtafel A&H ML3000-32
1x mengtafel A&H GL2200-16
3x Disco-sets (Rodec MX180MK2, MX180MK3, Denon 2000MK3, Denon DN-D4000, Denon DN-D9000, Numark PMD9000, Numark CDN90, Technics SL1210MK2)

6x Dynacord Cobra2 PWH
4x Dynacord Cobra2 SUB
8x Dynacord Cobra2 TOP
2x Dynacord Madras M15
2x Dynacord Madras M18
4x Turbosound TMW212
4x EV Sx300

4x Dynacord L2400
2x DSP244
2x Crest CA6

Effectenracks met oa :
3x dbx 1066, 3x Drawmer DS201, Yamaha SPX990, Yamaha REV500, TC M1, TC D2, 2x TC Tripple-C, 2x dbx EQ 2231, Yamaha YDG2031, Tascam CDR, Tascam MD, 2x dbx 166A, ...

Micro's :
Shure 6x SM58, 2x SM57, 4x Shure Beta87C, 1x Shure Beta52
AGK 2x C391, 4x C1000, 2x C3000
Sennheiser 4x BF504, 3x BF509, 4x E614, 4x E608, 4x K6+ME66
Sennheiser Wireless 10x EW365, 4x SK500G2, 4x MKE2

----------


## Jac

Meerdere MP-Audio sets:

Luidsprekers: 18x  MP-Audio SUB215, 4x MP-Audio CB3 topkasten, 6x MP-Audio HCB3 topkasten, 2x Focal topkasten, 2x Focal M20 monitoren, 8x Bose 1800-III, 6x Bose 402, 2x DSP topkasten, etc....

Versterkers: Crest Pro9200, Crest Pro8200, Carver PT2400, Carver PM1400, Bose 1800, etc.

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Oke, onze bos hout:
1x GAE director-set bestaande uit:

- 4x GAE director top
- 4x GAE director sub
met nu nog Hill DX3000 versterkers, straks Crown VZ5000 en VZ3600
__________________________________________________  _______________
3x Dynacord XA28 Inclusief 3x Dynacord XA2600 System Amp
1x Dynacord XA48 Incl amps(zelfde als XA28
__________________________________________________  _______________
Hill M6 systeem(bestaande uit 12 kasten)
Hill M4 systeem(bestaande uit 4 kasten)
8x Hill DX3000 Amp
1x Hill DX2000 Amp
__________________________________________________  _______________
PSS(bestaand systeem, maar bewerkt en nieuwe naam) Bestaande uit:
16x top (1x12" bnc-mid + 1x 1,5" bnc hoog)
6x Sub Hornloaded(2x 18" Eminence)
6x Sub Frontloaded(2x 18" Eminence)
4x Ampracks bestaande uit Crown MA 24X6 en 2400 met Lem DX24
1x Amprack bestaande uit Crown VZ 3600, MA 2400 en 1200 met Lem DX26
__________________________________________________  _______________
Diverse:
2x Community RS880 (bewerkt en smaller gemaakt)
8x Frontloaded sub(eigen systeem) 1x18" Eminence
12x SA-system Glijbaan
2x General Music DPA-2K Plus
1x Crest 9001
2x LEM Digital Powerfactor 5
6x ARX-1500 amp
7x Martin Floor 12"
2x Martin Floor 15"

__________________________________________________  _______________
Mixing Consoles FOH van: yamaha M2000, PM1800, Midas venice, Soundcraft spirit LX7, K1, FX8, Allen&Heath GL2, Wizard
Discomixers: Dateq, soundcraft
Mic's: 
Sennheiser Wireless EW100/300
Beyerdynamic Opus
Shure wireless SM87
Mipro

Draadgebonden:
Shure SM58, Sennheiser 845, Beyer Dynamic TGX60, TGX80

Effectracken bestaan uit: DBX, Drawmer, TC-electronic, Lexicon, Asley, Klark techniks, Behringer en Samson racklights.
__________________________________________________  _______________
Discosets bestaande uit :Big Grin: ynacord, dateq, Pioneer en Denon


nouja....dit was t zon beetje...

&gt;&gt;My World....The Crown World

----------


## jakkes72

Mengtafel:
Soundcraft GB4-24 (leverdatum feb 2005 helaas, maar zet deze er wel vast bij...)

Effectenrack:
1. KT DN370.
1. TC M-one XL.
1. TC D2.
2. DBX 1066.
1. DBX 1046.
1. Ashly Protea II digitale 4 kanaals EQ.
1. Tascam CD rewriter.

Versterker rack:
2. Ome de Grooth DPU 2k3.
1. Tannoy T12 controller.
2. Sennheiser G2 ontvangers.
1. Beheringer processor.

Luidsprekers:
2. Peavey Hisys 2 RX (4 Ohm).
2. Tannoy T12.
2. Tannoy I12 (word omgebouwd naar een T12 binnenkort hoop ik....).
2. Zelfbouw 12"/1" monitor, RCF componenten.

Microfoons:
5. Sennheiser K6P/ME64.
4. AKG 535.
2. Sennheiser MD425.
2. Sennheiser MD609.
1. Shure SM87 beta.
1. Shure SM58 beta.
1. Sennheiser EW165 G2.
1. Sennheiser EW152 G2 (Headset).

Multikabel:
50 meter Pinanson 36 parige multikabel met Ilme 108 polige connectoren (28 in / 8 uit).

Word allemaal in een tandemas-aanhanger vervoerd van 3 * 1,15 * 1,20.

----------


## mwolting

Geluid front
top full range JBL m serie 350
sub glijbaan 15" jbl
monitor van D.A.S. de dynamics en MI series

mics
shure sennheiser yamaha akg samson

mixers 
studiomaster soundcraft

effect
behringenr-comp lexicon-effect alesis-effect samson-gate
samson-comp Sony-MD digitech-effect
alesis-equalizer behringer-equalizer

versterkers
crown samson

licht
scanners-firestorm
par 56 long en short can
T-bar DMX 
nog een paar van die lampie lampie dingen met effecten

dan verder nog de statieven de kabels en rest van de aansluit rambam
vergeet de harting plakkers niet

dat was hem wel
groeten mark

----------


## Tim Veenvliet

Onze demo set voor verkoop:

*Luidsprekers Peecker Sound:*
2 x X-treme High
2 x X-treme Low
2 x X-treme Sub
2 x X-treme Double Sub

*Versterkers RAM Audio:*
1 x BUX 2.0
1 x BUX 2.8
1 x BUX 3.4

*Randapparatuur dbx*
1 x DriveRack 260

----------


## Janpa

Onze apparatuur.

Mic's draad:Sennheiser - Shure - Audix - Akg
Mic's draadloos: Sennheiser-Shure

Mengtafels: Soundcraft series Hm4 foh
            Alhen & Heath wiz tape sets
            Yamaha GA 24/12 & 32/12 Monitor's

FX: DBX - Yamaha  EQ's DBX - Behringer(helaas nog)

Systeem proc. :Big Grin: BX 260 / pa

Versterkers: QSC - AD 2404 - Crest

Weergevers : AD 10BX - AD1mkII Top
             AD 10B
             J 218 voor het laag

----------


## LJ_jacob

disco setje: 2x turbosound TXD 118
             2x turbosound TXD 151
             1x crest 7001
             1x dateq lpm 7.3
             1x numark cdn 34
             2x technics sl1200 mk2

----------


## Controller

setje:

1x SoundCraft Spirit F1 14/2
1x Pioneer CMX 3000
1x Sony MD
1x EV Q44
2x EV Sx100+
2x DI phantom powered

----------


## MarkRombouts

Na de laatste uitbreidingen "moet ik het doen met":

- HK audio ELIAS PX set (2x sub, 2x top) (met hoezen)
- 2x HK audio FAST (met hoezen)
- Yamaha O2r V.2 (met TC Unity en ADAT uitbreiding)
- Yamaha MG12-4 FX (voor de kleine klusjes)
- 2x Behringer ADA8000
- Tascam MD-CD
- 24-8 multi 30 meter (moet deze week nog binnenkomen)
- Microfoons:
3x Shure SM86
3x Sennheiser E935
4x Audix OM-2
2x Audix I-5
3x Sennheiser E606
4x Sennheiser MD504
2x AKG C1000s
2x Rode Nt-5
1x Shure BG2.1 (weggooien kan altijd nog)
1x AKG D12E
1x Shure Beta91

Voor opnames hebben we nog:

- Eye4 Systems 19" PC
- Cubase SL2.2
- Motu 2408 MK3
- 2x 17" tft
- Behringer HA4700 hoofdtelefoonversterker
- 10x Sennheiser hoofdtelefoons
- Rode Nt-1
- Apex 430

----------


## deurklink

> Zijn er ...een DDX3216 of met Yamaha OV ... tafels??



Jazeker! Beschikken sinds kort over een nieuwe kling & freitag hoofdset (naast de oude bell set) bestaande uit 4 x line 212 en 4 x sw215 met bijbehorende processor en gevoed door labgruppen. En daarbij een mackie tt24. Verder weinig randapparatuur meer! Zit er natuurlijk allemaal in. Hebben nog wel een rackje met het een en ander SPX, EQ, cd speler etc.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik werk met een Yamaha O2R.

Daarbij gebruik ik verder weinig. CD/MD en twee Behringer ADA8000's. Moet binnenkort nog wel een rackje EQ's bijkomen, maar eerst wat sparen, voordat die gekocht worden.

----------


## lightj.

in de F.O.H. een soundcraft mh4, soundcraft k2 en een midas veince 320
en op de monitors ligt er een crest lmx44
eind geluid en monitoring martinaudio w8 system en le 400
en in-earing senhiesser sr300
mic setje senhiesser,shure,akg en cad.
QSC en CROWN ampjes en de welgekende drive, fx en que rackjes.

----------


## sd_2

Zelf nog geen groot PA vanwege de korte tijd dat we bezig zijn met geluid. 
Klein PA van L'acoustics replica SB115's subs en Martin replica tops. Grotere PA's inhuur: L'acoustics
Frontmixer: Yamaha PM1800

Stel deze vraag over een jaartje nog eens..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tofke78

Als P.A. voor een 2-persoonsbandje hebben we:

F.O.H.
1 Midas Venice 160
4 toppen AK/Beyma 12" - 1" (LX60)
4 subs AK/Beyma 15" (LX60) (komen er mss 2 bij)
2 amps QSC PL 4.0
1 amp QSC PLX 3402 (wordt niet meer gebruikt)
1 soundmanagement XTA DP 224
1 EQ Apex GX230 (wordt mss Klark DN360)
1 Lexicon PCM 90
1 TC electronic M-one

Monitor
2 Dynacord MA-12
1 soundmanagement Alto Maxidrive 3.4
1 EQ Zeck (weet niet vanbuiten welke) (wordt mss Apex GX230)

Micro's
2 Sennheiser E 945
1 wireless Sennheiser condensator EW 165
1 Shure SM58 beta

Recording
1 Tascam DP01 FX

Dit is het zo'n beetje denk ik.

----------


## purplehaze

PA in eigen beheer:
Grote klus:
JBL Sound Power touring 4x dubbel 18" 2x dubbel 15"/2" top met JBL amps:
MPX1200/ MPA1100/ MPA600 & dig. JBL-processor
Kleine klus of theater:
TSA 4 x 18"sub met 4x 12"/2" top met LAB gruppen FP6400 en LAB2002 met ALto maxidrive

Mengtafel Soundtracs Megas 32-8-2 of Yamaha 01V96 met ADA8000.
FX: Lexicon PCM70/ Lexicon LXP15-II/ Lexicon MPX1/ Yamaha spx900/ KT/Ashly/SCV/ DBX eq's, DBX DDP dig. dynamics/ div. behringer dynamics/gates (jawel!)  enz.

en nog veel meer...

----------


## Beldog

A&H Gl2200-24  en Yamaha MG16/6 fx
HK Audio lp112 x 2
HK Audio lp115 x 2
HK Audio lp118 x 4
HK Audio AC22
Crown MT1200
Crown MT2400
HK Audio FAST & DART + 4 Powerworks monitors 2x 15" & 2x 12"
TC M-One, Lexicon mpx110, Aphex 105, DBX 166xl, Alesis 3630, Peavey Q215 & Q231(2), Furman PL8
AKG d112, ,d880, c430
Shure sm58, sm57, beta58, 520d green bullet
Sennheiser e604, e606, e945
Klotz 19" stagebox + multi met Harting 108
Nodige K&M statieven, kabels etc.

----------


## broerevb

Allen & Heath Gl-2000
Behringer mx-8000A
jbl tr225
zelfbouw dubbel 15 sub
nsx en craaft monitors
peavey amps
shure mic's
behringer outboard
en nog wat klein grut  :Smile:

----------


## arie

bij deze,

Eindset:

10x DAS audio st218
4x DAS audio st215
2xDAS audio RF 212
2x EV ECS 12-2

eindtrappen:

1x crest audio ca 12
1x crest audio ca 6


1x Labgruppen fp 3400
2x labgruppen fp 6400 (komt aan het einde van de maand nog een nieuwe 6400 bij, en als de cresten verkocht zijn komt er nog 1 bij)

groeten arjan

----------


## Gast1401081

FF VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID! 
omdat hier dus *alle merken en types* voorkomen is dit topic read only, dwz alleen lijstjes posten, vragen stellen over onderdelen doe je ergens anders.

met vriendelijke groet, en leesbrillen...
gerard 
moderator

----------


## Berend

Mijn geweldige installatie:

Mengpaneel: Soundcraft Spirit Folio SX, waar ik al bijzonder trots op ben :Smile: 
Wie weet wat nog volgt...

----------


## Wim Siebelink

Ik ben blij met mijn 2 Behringer DDX3216's en mijn Sound Projects X-Actjes  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aameijer

Wij gebruiken de volgende materialen:

Mengtafels:
Yamaha PM5D
Yamaha PM-4000 48 kanalen
Yamaha PM-3500 32 kanalen
Crest LMX 40 kanalen
Crest X-eight 24 kanalen
Crest X-four 16 kanalen
DDA interface
Allen & Heath wizzard
Midas Venice

Multikabelsysteem:
56 kanalen passief gesplit (monitor, split uit 2x alles via trafo gescheiden)
XTA 56 kanalen actief systeem
Diverse passieve multikabelsystemen (36 K, 24 K, 16 K)

Luidsprekersysteem:
Meyer Sound M3D
Meyer Sound MSL4
Meyer Sound UPA
Meyer Sound UPM
Meyer Sound 650-P
Meyer Sound USW

Alcons Audio LR-16 + ALC4

Sound projects SP-2

Monitors:
Max
Mini-max
X-act

Effects:

TC-electronics, Lexicon, Yamaha, Eventide, etc.

>>> Hoooo hoo Meijer.... dat zijn *2x SP2's* he !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Oja en je vergeet jullie Midas XL4 (euuh XL42)  :Wink:

----------


## theo

Hallo had hier al eens gekeken maar nooit wat ingevuld.
Maar ok, wij hebben in eigen beheer voor de uit de hand gelopen hobby.

meyer msl 4
meyer hp 700
soundcraft k2
a&h gl 2200
01v96
rack bestaat uit:dbx,tc,alesis en ja een behringer.
smaart.
mac ken je me nog eens mailen over de uitbreiding?

----------


## Gast1401081

> FF VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID! 
> omdat hier dus *alle merken en types* voorkomen is dit topic read only, dwz alleen lijstjes posten, vragen stellen over onderdelen doe je ergens anders.
> 
> met vriendelijke groet, en leesbrillen...
> gerard 
> moderator




oh ja, de andere posts verdwijnen naar t digihalla...

----------


## dr. dre

Wij werken met Acoustic-Line. 
http://www.acoustic-line.de/html/about_us_engl.html

K2 toppen en daaronder 2 B1801 baskasten.
Versterkers Kind NWX 3.5 & 5.0 ( Lichtgewicht ) met HDSC 2.4 processor.

Kleine set TSM-10 top met 1 B1801.
Versterkers en Crossover van Dynacord.

Net nieuw een T&M Lines A200 versterker voor monitor.

----------


## Gear

*Mengtafel (FOH)*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
BEHRINGER EURODESK MX2442A [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Effectsrack*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
Digitech  multi effects processor [CENTER][/CENTER]
Phonic microVI effect processor 2x [CENTER][/CENTER]
Sony CD- Speler [CENTER][/CENTER]
Sony MD-Speler / Recorder
stereo eq
 [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Multikabel*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
32 in / 8 out, 25 meter met Wieland connectoren en Stageblock in flghtcase [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Versterkerrack*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
2 x 1000 Watt PA-versterker [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x 400 Watt monitor versterker
2 x 300 Watt Behringer monitor
 [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x 200 Watt Koda KD-266A [CENTER][/CENTER]
*FOH Speakers*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
RCF event 1000 set , 2 x sub 18" 600 Watt [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x top 300 Watt [CENTER][/CENTER]
*MonitorMixer*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
Gem Racktop 18, 19" mixer [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Monitor effects*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
Phonic micro VI effectprocessor [CENTER][/CENTER]
Alesis microverb III [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Monitors*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
Peavey M12+1 [CENTER][/CENTER]
Samson Resound RS12M [CENTER][/CENTER]
Samson Resound RS15M [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x Koda KD1005 [CENTER][/CENTER]
*Microfoons*[CENTER]:[/CENTER]
1 x Shure SM-58 Beta [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x Shure PG-58 Zangmicrofoon [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x Beyer Dynamics M300 Zangmicrofoon [CENTER][/CENTER]
2 x Samson Q7 Instrument microfoon (Gitaar) [CENTER][/CENTER]
Samson 7-piece Drum Kit [CENTER][/CENTER]

 En natuurlijk een paar bakken met diverse Jack en XLR kabels, voedingskabels en haspels.

----------


## ralph

Ik zie dit niet als een grote opsommingslijst van wat er allemaal in een loods staat, maar als lijstje van PA en outboard waar je regelmatig mee op stap mag.

PA:
SA w-bin set op origineel SA amp.rack

AD 25 Systeem op AD 2402 Amps en DBX DRPA
GAE director op marcotechs en BSS minidrive
Renkus Heinz configuratie van dubbel BPS met SR5 toppen op synco proc. crest amps.

outboard:
Lexicon PCM80, Lexicon MPX200,
Yamaha SPX990, DBX1066, DBX1046, Klark Teknik DN360, DBX EQ-215

mixers:
A&H GL2200 en 16 kanaals wizzard
Soundtracs megas
Soundcraft K3
Yamaha PM1800
Yamaha O2R

----------


## EVfreak

Tja, mijn handeltje ook maar eens opnoemen...

PA:
-EV MT2 luidspreker-systeem
-FOH amp-rack;QSC RMX5050,PLX3002,RMX2450 aangestuurd met 2X EV DX34
-EV SX300(in-fill soms)
-EV Sba760 actieve sub samen met 2 SX300(voor de kleinere dingen)
-diverse losse versterkers(Crown MA601,Rodec HDA450,Bose 1800II)
-Mengtafel FOH;Spirit LX7-24

Outboard(tje):
-Behringer DEQ6200 equalizer :Frown:  (nu nog,straks niet meer)
-Behringer 2Ch Compressor
-Behringer 4Ch Gate
-Korg DRV1000 Echokamer (goede oude) :Smile:  
-TC M-one
-verbinding met mengtafel is een multi met Harting connectoren

Monitor:
-6X monitor 300W(Audio Focus,made in Belgium met Eminence 
Delta 12" speakers)
-Mon.amp-rack;Crown CE1000,Carver PM1.5a,Alesis EQ + Sound-tech EQ
-Mon. mengtafel:Soundcraft Live 4

Mic's:
-Shure SM58's,PG81's
-Sennheiser E825's,MD421's
-JeFe's
-AKG C419,C417,C1000
-AD SM25(bass)

2 Multi-kabels(één voor op het podium) alles met Harting connectoren

----------


## gilly

setje wat ik gebruik:

_speakers:_

4x NSX tr subs (15 inch 450watt)

2x NSX Class 2 tops (15 inch 1 inch driver 350watt)


_versterkers:_

2x NSX 15.2 versterker (2x 750watt bij 4 ohm)

_processing:_

1x 2x 15 bands equalizer
1x Behringer super x-over cx2310

*mengtafels:*

1x D&R Discom 3 voor dj-werk
1x Phonic mm1705a voor karaoke/kleine band

*mics:*

2x Sennheiser ew100 draadloos
2x Sennheiser e835 draadgebonden

gr Gilbert

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Af en toe werkend in Theater , dus hierbij
> 
> Geluid:
> 
> Sp-10 Line-array ( Foto 2 ) + 2x X-act Als Front-fills
> 2x SP-15 
> 
> 6 Overige X-actjes voor Monitor , Zij fills enz.
> 
> ...



Heerlijke kastjes he die Xactjes :Wink:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Geluidsweergevers;
> 2 x JBL SF25
> 2 x ESW 1015 (met SM115)
> 2 x Karlson's 15" (met RCF, ff type kwijt..)
> 2 x 15" zelfbouw, onbekend merk.
> 2 x EV W-Bin's (met SM115)
> 
> Aansturing;
> 1 x Boost XP2400, 2 x 1200 Watt
> ...



Update inmiddels;

2 x JBL SF25
2 x Ciare Punisher's
4 x Dubbel 10" mid's (voor karnaval) hoorngeladen
2 x RCF TW101 hoorns

2 x T-Amp TA2400
1 x KoolSound VX2500
1 x LEM DX24
1 x Gemini UMX SE
1 x Pioneer CMX3000

Kabels duh, 10HE amprack & flightcase voor mengpaneel/cd-speler. Alles qwa geluid nu compleet eindelijk.

----------


## x-fade

speakers

2x fane sub ( colossus 18xb )
2x fane top 

2x fane sub ( colossus 15xb )
2x fane top

versterkers

peavey 8.5c
2x crown xs 1200

mixer

dateq lpm 7.2 ( ingebouwde cd speler numark ) 
jb systems talent ( ingeboude cd speler jb systems )

effecten rack compleet van behringer enz enz

wij zijn net aan de uitbreidingen begonnen :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## badboyscrew

Dan ook maar een lijstje wat wij allemaal gebruiken :

P.A. 
EAW 850 /650
Turbosound flashlight
Turbosound floodlight

Monitors: 
EAW SM 84, SM 64, SM 200,SB 412+ SM 64 of LA 325 als drumfill
Turbosound TFM 330, 230, 250 

Alles crest of turbosound (mc2, xta) powerd 

Processors
Bss Omnidrive 366 en 388
Turbosound LMS-D6 (xta)

Crest amps 3301 7001 7301 8001 9001 1004 

Mengtafels
Soundcraft series 4 48+ 24 ch. SM-20 48 ch. 8000, 500 b
Midas Sienna 320 tp
DDA Interface 32, 24, 12 kanaals

Alles metWhirlwind wl-4 uitgevoerd

Fx.
Lexicon pcm 480+ larc, pcm 60, pcm 80, pcm 90, lxp-15II
Yamaha spx 990, 900

equalizers
TC eq station
Bss
Apex

microfoons zowel draad als draadloos van sennheiser, shure, Neumann

stage blok :
48 ch Klark-Teknik DN-1248+ en ook een 24 Klark-Teknik DN-1248+
48 ch whirlwind stage blok
alles met socapex stage snake's

dit was het zo wel in grote lijnen

----------


## DJ E-volution

*Mixerrack:*

1x Rodec MX180MKIII
1x Denon DN-D9000 CD-speler
1x Sony Minidisc MDS-530 met Pitch Control  :Smile: 
1x Shure SM58 Microfoon


*Draaitafels:*

2x Technics SL-1210MKII met alle looks van een M3D. in flightcases.
2x Ortofon Pro DJ-S elementen 


*Versterkerrack 1:*

1x RAM AUDIO BUX 2.0 versterker 2x 950W RMS 4 Ohm
1x Behringer FBQ-6200 via SUB OUT incl. EQ. Comp. Lim. Low Cut etc.
4HE Flightcase



*Versterkerrack 2:*

1x RAM AUDIO BUX 2.0 versterker 2x 950W RMS 4 Ohm
1x Behringer DEQ-2496 alles in 1  :Smile: 
3HE Flightcase


*Speakers:*

4x HK Audio Page Ranking-115 300W RMS 8 Ohm

1x Zelfbouw Monitor 1x Eminence Delta 15 en 2x Beyma CP-12 Driver
Self-powered met Velleman K4005B 200W RMS kit.  :Big Grin: 

1x Zelfbouw Monitor 1x 12" Philips Dual Cone Speaker 
Self-powered met Velleman K4004B 100W RMS kit.  :Big Grin:  


*SUB's:*

2x Bell Audio 18" LR118 300W RMS 8 Ohm 
2x Dubbel 15"Sub. Proffesionele Nette Zelfbouw van IVEN met per Sub 
2x 15" Eminence EM serie. 800W RMS 4 Ohm  :Big Grin:  


*Licht e.d.:*

Black-light's 2x 60cm en 1x 120cm.

2x JB System Twinkle Datamoon 250W

1x Showtec Double Derby 2x 300W

2x König Color Moonflower 

1x simpele 60W Strobo

1x Safex Rookmachine type 2004. 1500W


*Opname apparatuur:*

2x Sony Minidisc MDS-520
1x Philips DCC-380 Recorder
1x Philips CDR-870 Recorder



Genoeg mogelijkheden en configuraties met deze set tot ca. 400 Man
Als er meer light of geluid nodig is, is slechts 1 telefoontje genoeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Andere geluidsapparatuur voor bijv. Studio, Home-cinema en Car-Audio 
zijn ook in mijn bezit, echter is off-topic. 

Voor vragen over gebruikservaringen over bovenstaande, stuur gerust een mailtje.  :Smile:

----------


## albertJ

Mijn set bestaande uit het volgende:

*[FONT=Times New Roman]FOH[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer Eurodesk MX 9000[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]FX Rack[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Aphex 105 4-Ch gate[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Apex dbq-zero 2 x 31 bands EQ[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x DBX 166XL 2- Ch compressor/gate[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Lexicon MPX-550 Multi FX[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer Multigate 4-Ch gate[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer MXD 2200 2-Ch Compressor/limiter/gate[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer V-Verb Pro REV2496 Multi FX[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Speakers[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x HK audio Premium Pro 18 Sub[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x HK audio Premium Pro 15 Top[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Versterker Rack[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x QSC RMX 2450 [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Omnitronic PA 1100[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer Super-X Pro CX2310 crossover[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer EP 2500 (reserve amp)[/FONT]


*[FONT=Times New Roman]Monitors[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Laney 12/1” Active monitor[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Laney 12/1” Passive monitor[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Mics[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Sennheiser E606[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Sennheiser E945[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Shure Beta52a[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Shure Beta57a[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Shure SM57[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Shure SM58[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]3 x Beyer Opus 53[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x Beyer Opus 87[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]9 x Mic statiefjes[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Di’s[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Behringer DI-100 DI box[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Samson S-Direct DI box[/FONT]

*[FONT=Times New Roman]Multi[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 30 Meter Cordial 24/4 multikabel met stagebox[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 10 Meter Dap 8 kanaals multikabel met stagebox[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 5 Meter Whirlwind 24 kanaals multikabel voor FX rack[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Dat was hem ![/FONT]

----------


## Techno_sapien

Mixers:
Yamaha m-2500
yamaha ga24/12
Soundcraft Series 400b
Inter-m pc1635 (powered)
Inkel pc1200 (powered)

fx's: 
yamaha spx 990, 90, e1010
tc m-one, m300
lexicon mpx100
alesis midiverb 4
dbx 266xl comps
drawmer ds201 gates
behringer comps en gates

eq:
ecler, behringer, phonic

amps:
Qsc mx1500a, ex4000
Yamaha cp2000
Master Ad400

cross:
Driverack pa dbx

boxen foh en mon:
zelfbouw met enkel rcf, beyma en jbl componenten

mic's:
akg, sennheiser en shure.

di's:
alphaton (passief) en samson sdirect en sdirect+ (actief)

multi:
16/4
20/8

en een 32/8 met podiumaftakking in de maak.

dat was het dacht ik...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Even een up-date :

Set's :

Dynacord XA2
Dynacord P5
Dynacord PowerMax5

Monitors :

JBL MRX512M
Dynacord AM12
Dynacord Sub500A (drumfill sub)

Versterkers :

Dynacord XA4000
Dynacord LX2200
Dynacord PM2600
Dynacord CL1200
Crown XTi2000

Mixers :

Soundcraft MH2/32
Soundcraft GB4/16
Mackie 1604VLZ

FX & Outboard :

TC M2000*
TC M-One*
TC D-Two*
Lexicon PCM 60 & 80*
Lexicon MPX550
Yamaha SPX90*
BSS DPR404*
BSS FCS960*
Klark Teknik DN514+*
TC Triple C*
DBX 166XL
Rane DEQ60
Tascam MD350 & MD-CD1*
Apex GX230 (monitor eq's)*

Mic's :

Audio Technica AE2500
Audio Technica AE3000
Audio Technica AE5100
Audio Technica ATM35
Shure SM57 & 58
Beyer Dynamic OpUs53 & MCE90 & TG-X60

Misc. :

LK150 multie 32/10, 50mtr + split
DAP 24/4 & 16/4 multie
BSS AR133 DI's
K&M stands
Furman PL
Sennheiser HD25
Div. home-made snakes

_* Is prive bezit..._

----------


## bones2001

Nou vooruit, ik ook maar dan

[FONT=Times New Roman]Prive setje,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Speakers[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       EAW FR 159z[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       EAW FR 250z[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       RCF Art 312a[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       LEM D400[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       Zelfbouw coaxial wedge[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Amps[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       L-acoustics LA48a  (fp6400)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       L-acoustics LA24a ( fp3400)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Yamaha P4500[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Yamaha P1600[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Mixers[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Yamaha 01V/96[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Dynacord PM1600 MKII[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Yamaha MG 12-4[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Preamps[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Presonus Digimax FS[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       Studio Projects VTB1[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Eqs[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Klark[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Yamaha[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Fx[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Alleen nog maar een TC D300, de rest zit in de 01V/96  :Big Grin: [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Mics[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Shure[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x       SM 58[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]3 x       SM 57[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       BG 4.1[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       Beta 52a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Sennheiser[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x       E604[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       E904[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       E602[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       E606[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       E903[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       E845[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       E855[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]AKG[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       D112[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       C1000[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       D1200[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Beyer[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       M 201[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Studio Projects[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       B1[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x       C1[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x       C4[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## vegapower

setje´s Nexo:
4 x TS 2400 
4 x SI 1000
2 x Ps 15
6 x Ps 10
2 x Ps 8
2 x ls 500

8 x EAW 1018 zelfbouw met rcf 18 lp 800
4 x zelfbouw met eminence omega pr0


3 x rack QSC Mx 3000 (subs)
2 x rack QSC Mx 3000 + Mx 2000 (ts)
1x rack 2 x Dynacord s 1200 (si)
1 x rack 2 x Austrualian K 2 (ps 15)
1 x rack 2 x Crest Ca 6 (ls 500 + ps 10
1 x rack 1 Crest Ca 6 (ps 10)
1 x rack QSC pl 1.8 (ps 8)

indien de set nexi si 1000 gekoppeld word gebrukt gebruiken we Dynacord s1200 op 4 ohm op het hoog en QSC mx 3000 op 2 ohm op de bas

mengtafels:

mackie 32 bus 8 (32mono)
soundcraft K 2 (12 mono + 4 sterio)
tapco FX 12 (4 mono + 4 stereo)

effect:
lexicon mpx 100

EQ
2 x DOD SR231QXLR
3 x berhinger feedback detsroyer por FBQ 2496

mic´s
12 x shure sm 58
1 x shure sm 58 beta wireless
1 x shure sm 58 wireless
3 x shure sm 57
1 x shure headset wh20 (of zo iets)
8 x fame E602 toms
1 x akg d 112
1 x fame kickmicro (ken ik niet van buiten)
2 x fame OV (ken ik niet van buiten)
1 x fame Hihat micro (ken ik ook niet van buiten)

----------


## jens

deze hobbyist zal ik ook is ze lijstje kopieren  :Stick Out Tongue: 


*FOH:*


Allen & Heath GL2200 24-4 
Soundcraft Spirit Live 16-4
Multikabel 24 in/4out
Multikabel 9 in / 0 out 


*Geluidset FOH:*


toppen RCF 500 watt (15'/ 2") ouwe modelen 
4 sub bas br 118 eigteen sound


*versterker rack*


1x DBX driverack Pa 
2x Crown xs 1200


*Monitor:*


*Monitor group 1*
1x AD impuls 1200 versterker 
2x AD mi 15


*monitor group 2 & 3* 
1x Carver Pm 1200 
DBX 1231 EQ , 2x 31 bands
4x Beyma xt 15 Monitor speaker ( zelfbouw)


*Mic*


3x Senheiser 835 
1x Senheiser 845
1x Shure Beta 58
5x Senheiser 604
1x Shure beta 52 
1x AKG D112
2x Stageline condensator mic 
2x Akg C1000S
2x Shure sm 57 
1x senheiser 608
3x di box





*Statieven*


5x mic statief Normaal 
3x mic statief Short 
2x mic statef 


*FX*


1x Berhinger multigate xm 4400 (4 channel gate)
2x dbx 166xl Compressor/limiter
1x lexicon mpx-100
1x Sony cd speler

verder heb ik nog een zooi par cans en effecten staan en kan ik naast bandjes ook prime een drive in showtje draaien.

----------


## jakkes72

Mijn set bijgewerkt:

PA:
4 * EAW JF260e
2 * EAW SB250
1 * EAW MX300i
2 * Carver PT2400
1 * Carver PM1.5a

Mon's:
8 * coaxiaal 10 inch
1 * Chevin A1000
1 * Chevin Q6

FOH:
1 * Yamaha LS9/32
1 * TC D-2
1 * Xilica DCP-3060

MIC's:
1 * Shure Beta91
2 * Shure SM57
4 * Shure Beta58
4 * AKG D440
1 * AKG D550
4 * AKG C535eb
2 * Sennheiser MD609
2 * Sennheiser MD425
6 * Sennheiser K6P/ME64
1 * Sennheiser EW135
1 * Sennheiser EW165 met SK100 en MKE-40

Diversen:
50 meter 28in/8uit multikabel.
Aanhanger van 3 * 1,5 * 1,65 (L*B*H)
Diverse K&M statieven (Microfoon en LS)

----------


## PowerSound

PA :
AG Audio Pro :
6* TS212
16* TS115H
24* CX12 Mon
8* NT10
8* SW118SC
8* NT15
8* SW218

2* HDA1.6
16* HDA3.2
8* HDA5.6

4* Xilica DCP3060/XP3060
2* Xilica DCP4080

Tafels :

1* Midas Verona 400 (40+8st)
1* Yamaha LS9/32
1* Behringer DDX3216  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EQ, Insert, FX

2* DBX160A
2* DBX166A
1* Presonus ACP8
2* Drawmer DL241
2* Drawmer DS201
3* Klark DN360
1* Apex GEQ231
1* TC M2000
1* SPX990
1* TC D-2
2* Lexican LXP-1
1* Denon CD+TAPE

DJ :
1* Rodec MX180mk2
1* Ecler MAC90V
1* Omnitronic Club80  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
1* Denon DNX100
1* Pioneer DJM800

4* Technics SL1210

2* Denon 2100F
2* Denon 4000
2* Denon S1000
2* Pioneer CDJ1000mk3

Mics :

10* SM58
2* B58
14* SM57
2* B57
2* B87A
1* AT ATM25
1* AKG D112
1* B52
4* MD421
6* E904
3* E906
1* E905
6* Oktava MK012
12* DI Samson Mono
6* Di Samson Stereo

2* Shure U4D B58

1* Multi 80m 32 in out (+split)
1* Multi 30m 24/8

32* Mic Stand Groot
16* Mic Stand Klein
2* Mic Stand Drum

----------


## jens

is er mischien iemend die met mijn setje wil ruilen  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wel leuk om is te lezen wat iedereen zoals heeft

----------


## Beldog

Dan ook maar even een update 

*FOH*
A&H GL2200 24
Mackie Onyx 1640
Multi 24/6 35m Harting
Multi 16/6 30m

*PA*
HK LP112 x 2
HK LP115 x 2
HK LP118 x 4
Crown MT1200
Crown MT2400
Mackie M1400
AC22 Controller x 2

HK Elias EPX

*MONITORS*
Martin LE400 x 4
Crown MT1200 x 2
HK FAST x 4
HK DART x 1

*Inserts & FX*
TC M-ONE x 2
TC 1280
DBX166 x 2
Alesis 3630
Aphex105 quad gate
Alesis DEQ230
Alesis DEQ830
Peavey Q215fx
Peavey Q230

*Mics*
AKG D112
AKG D880 x 2
AKG C430 x 3
AKG C420
Sennheiser e604 x 3
Sennheiser e606
Sennheiser e945 x 2
Shure 520d
Shure SM57 x 4
Shure SM58 x 4
Shure SM58b
Shure SLX58b
SD System LCM90
ART active DI x 4
ART passive DI
Behringer stereo DI x 2

----------


## Yves

ook eens even ons setje neer planten.

*Speakers*

[LEFT]Outline Butterfly Line array
Outline Tripla Full Range 
Outline Doppia Full Range 
Outline Victor Live Sub bass Unit
Outline H.A.R.D. Stage Monitor
Amplifiers: Outline

Turbosound
Zeck 
Beyma

Amplifiers : QSC

FBT- Maxx Line[/LEFT]
*Mixing Consoles*

[LEFT]Midas XL200
Yamaha 01v96
Mackie CFX20
Allen&Heath GL3300
Allen&Heath GL4000 (32/10)
Allen&Heath GL4000 (40/10) 
[/LEFT]
*Processing*

[LEFT]Compressor/limiters dbx 266
Gates Drawmer
Equalizer DBX 1231/2231
Delay Roland DDL
Digital Reverb Yamaha SPX 9000[/LEFT]
*Microphone/Wireless*

[LEFT]Sennheiser EM300/EW300/MKE40-4/EW100/SKM345
Shure SM57/Beta56/Beta57/58/52/98d/SM81
AKG HT 40 + SO 40
Shure ULX P 4 + Beta 58[/LEFT]

----------


## bran0985

Mackie SWA1801 (2x)
Mackie SA1521z (2x)
MAckie SRM 450 (4x)
Yamaha 01V mengtafel

----------


## showband

eigen bezit band:

monitors:
2x JBL 902
2x zelfbouw met 12 inch dynachord weergevers
zeck 2x600W eindbak
behringer feedback destroyer (mark I)

rek:
A&H wizzard monitor
4x EW300 in-ear
1x EW300 in-ear G2
2x EW100 ontvanger voor draadloze mic
1x EW100 ontvanger voor draadloze "opplug unit" XLR
alesis microverb voor op de oortjes
1x Behringer composer (mark I)
+ multi in en uit met labels

soundcraft SX mengtafeltje voor cafe's en oefenruimte
Tapco en mackie submixertjes
samson eindbak 2x80W voor oefenruimte en backup.

mics
1x sennheiser 835
1x sennheiser 845S
2x sennheiser 855
2x sennheiser 1945
1x sennheiser 609
1x SM57
1x Beyerdynamic 201
1x AKG 330BT II
1x superlux opclipmic (backup voor blazers)
1x pearl kickmic (fantastisch!)
div DI's behringer

 handje kabels en MP3 speler voor pausemuziek

----------


## TVVL

*FOH
*Soundcraft GB8/32
Soundcraft GB8/24
Multi 26/6 50m Harting met monitor-split

*PA*
4x KV2 Audio ES1.0
4x KV2 Audio ES1.8
2x KV2 Audio ES2.5
4x KV2 Audio Erack2500

*MONITORS*
10x APG DS12s

*Inserts & FX*
TC M-3000
TC M-300
Lexicon MX150
DBX1231
SPL Trancient Designer 4
2x DBX160A
4x DBX266

4x DBX231 (monitorrack)

*Mics*
Shure Beta52
7x Shure SM58
5x Shure SM57
3x Sennheiser E604
2x Sennheiser E608
Sennheiser E609
Sennheiser E945
Sennheiser MD421
Audio Technica AT4041
2x Neumann KM184
2x Neumann KMS105
BSS DI's

Sennheiser EW300/500 wireless

----------


## Robert H

Onze spulletjes:

*FOH*
Yamaha 02RV2, Tacam MA-AD8
50 meter Harting108 30-heen 6-terug multi

*PA*
8 x Axys B98
4 x Axys T98
2 x K&F B10 
2 x K&F Access processor
1x LabGruppen FP2600 (voor de K&F's)
2 x TC X024

*MONITORS*

1 x A&H Mixwizard 16-2
2 x Garwood System 2
2 x Sennheiser EW300
4 x Variphone ES2 oortjes
En, hou je vast:
Diverse Behringer wonderdoosjes voor submixen, gates en distributie van vijf groepen stereo-inear. Dit systeem is dusdanig wonderlijk in elkaar gezet dat we er eigenlijk patent op aan moeten vragen ;-)

*FX en aanverwanten*
KT DN360
Art buizen-preamp voor leadvocals
Lexicon LXP15
Yamaha SPX990
Yamaha SPX900
Yamaha SPX90
Roland SDE330
Tascam CD01U

*Mics*
Het gebruikelijke Shure-spul (87, 58, 57), Beyer en Octava drummics.

----------


## sd_2

> Zelf nog geen groot PA vanwege de korte tijd dat we bezig zijn met geluid. 
> Klein PA van L'acoustics replica SB115's subs en Martin replica tops. Grotere PA's inhuur: L'acoustics
> Frontmixer: Yamaha PM1800
> 
> Stel deze vraag over een jaartje nog eens.....



Het topic is nog open, dus hierbij:

Mengtafels:
Midas XL3 40ch
A&H ML3000 32ch
A&H GL2400 24ch
Crest Century 24ch
A&H Wizard 16ch
Yamaha O1V

Speakers en amps:
L'Acoustics ARCS
L'Acoustics SB218
L'Acoustics 112XT
L'Acoustics FM115
L'Acoustics EX112
L'Acoustics MTD112
L'Acoustics MTD108
L'Acoustics SB115
L'Acoustics LA48's
Camco DL3000's
XTA DP226's en DP224's

Inserts:
DBX & Drawmer
FX:
TC Electronics, Lexicon, DBX, Yamaha
EQ's:
Ashley grafisch en parametrisch

Mic's:
Alle gangbare Sennheisers en Shure's en wat verdwaalde eenlingen van andere merken (AKG, Neumann)

----------


## vasco

Ik ook maar eens mijn bescheiden lijstje neerplanten.

1x Allen & Heath GL2200 24 kanalen
1x TC M-One XL
1x Samson S-Gate 4
4x DBX 266XL
1x Behringer MDX2200
Diverse mic's van Sennheiser, Shure en AKG.

Eigenlijk huur ik altijd alles en heb dit in eigen beheer aangeschaft om zo de klussen te kunnen draaien als bandjes in een kroeg, jongerencentra, scholen en koren.

Dit bescheiden lijstje zal waarschijnlijk nog kleiner gaan worden omdat ik wil gaan overstappen naar digitaal. Zit te denken in de richting van Yamaha.

----------


## nolsmit

4x rcf 8001 a
2x rcf 6001 a
2x rcf art 322 a
2x rcf art 312 a
2x rcf 310 a
6x k.m.e. 320
4x lem tourmaster fly 2x 18 sub
4x lem tourmaster fly 15/2 top
2x lem tourmaster horn loaded top
2xlem tourmaster active sub
2x lem tourmaster active 15 top
4x lem tourmaster active 12 top

2x amprack lem energy/digiprox
1x crown macrotech 2400
1x lem powerfactor 5
2x peavey amprack

2x yamaha 01v
2x roland vm 7100/vmc7100
1x lem swing 20
1x mackie 12/4
2x lem 12/2
1x roland vs 2480 digital mixer/recorder

10x shure beta 58
6x sm 58
4x ksm 141
4x sm 57
6x sennheiser ew 100 g2
1x sennheiser 1000 series
2x sennheiser mke 40
3x neumann ksm 105
3x pro 37
9x sennheiser 609
2x d112
2xsennheiser base mic
4x senheiser com 1423
2x calrec

bijbehorende statieven en kabels

24/4 multi
12/4 multi
2x 8 multi
1x 16/16 splitter

----------


## arie

pa

eaw kf750 4x
eaw sb750 6x
4x jbl monitoren(met 2226 en 2446)
2x next pro audio x08

eindtrappen
4x labgruppen fp7000+
2x labgruppen fp10000q
2x next pro audio ma3800
3x next pro audio ma2400

Proccessing
eaw ux8800
2x berhinger 

mixers
mitec varydesk joker 24-8-4-2
mitec preformer 32
berhinger pruts mixertjes 16 kanaals
dateq 7.2

----------


## MarkRombouts

Update:

- HK audio ELIAS PX set (2x sub, 2x top) (met hoezen)
- Yamaha O2r V.2 (met TC Unity en ADAT uitbreiding)
- 2x Behringer ADA8000
- Tascam MD-CD
- 24-8 multi 30 meter (moet deze week nog binnenkomen)
- Microfoons:
3x Shure SM86
3x Sennheiser E935
4x Audix OM-2
2x Audix I-5
3x Sennheiser E606
4x Sennheiser MD504
1x AKG D12E
1x Shure Beta91

Is aangevuld met:

- 4 x HK PRo 12 M monitoren incl hoezen
- 2 x EV ZX1 met hoezen
- 2 x Crown XTi2000 amps
- Soundcraft M8 mixer
- 2 x Sennheiser E908B
- 1 x AKG C409
- 1 x Shure Beta 52
- 2 x Shure SM57
- 5 x Shure SM58
- 1 x Shure Beta 58
- 1 x Shure Beta 87
- 6 x Rode NT-5

Voor opnames hebben we nog:

- Eye4 Systems 19" PC
- Cubase SL2.2
- Motu 2408 MK3
- 2x 17" tft
- Behringer HA4700 hoofdtelefoonversterker
- 10x Sennheiser hoofdtelefoons
- Rode Nt-1
- Apex 430[/quote]

----------


## salsa

Sound And Light Systems Aruba heeft in de verhuur;

4x Nexo PS10 monitoren
4x Nexo LS500 subwoofers
2x Nexo PS10 controllers
2x QSC PLX2502
2x QSC PLX1104
3x Crown XLS 602D
1x Crown XLS 202D
1x Crown XLS 402D
1x Dynacord LX2200
4x Galaxy Audio Hotspots
2x EV Eliminator 15"+1"
1x EV T18 sub
2x Folded horn 2x15 inch
1x Yamaha MG24-FX
1x Yamaha MG16-FX
2x Yamaha MG12-FX
6x Shure SM58
4x Shure PG58
3x Shure SM57
1x Shure PG 6-delig Drum Kit
2x Shure PGX wireless mic
1x Stage snake 16 channels
1x Stage snake 24 channels
1x Stage snake 12 channels
10x Mic stands
1x Lexicon Vocal effects
1x dbx 2x31 bands graph.eq.
2x dbx compr/limiter 
Diverse luidspreker/speakon kabels

(We gaan in maart 2008 over op een L-acoustic dV-dosc, geen Nexo Geo-D)
Dave.

----------


## Espel11

ik heb ook een klein p.a.tje

2 EV zx5(front)
2 EV sba760(front)
4 EV sx 250(monitor)
2 Qsc USA 850(front)
1 Qsc USA 1300(monitor)
1 Soundcraft lx7 24ch + multikabel op rol 16/4
2 Dbx 2231 EQ (front/monitor)
1 Dbx 166XL
1 Bbe maximizer
1 Yamaha spx 90
3 Sm 58
1 Beta 58a
1 Beta 52
3 Akg c430
2 Sm 57
en vedder alles in flightcase en de vedere benodigtheden

----------


## MarkRombouts

Alweer een Update:

- SoundProjects SP2 toppen (moeten nog subs bijkomen)
- 4 x HK audio PR :Embarrassment:  12M monitoren (met hoezen)
- 2 x EV ZX1 speakers (met hoezen)
- 2 X Crown XTi2000 amps
- Yamaha LS9-16 met ADAT uitbreiding
- 2x Focusrite Octopre LE met ADAT uitbreiding
- Soundcraft M8 mixer
- Tascam MD-CD
- BSS FCS960 EQ
- Ashly Protea 3.24 CL-D
- Klein tour rackje:
2 x DBX 266 comp/lim
1 x TC M300
- 48 kanaals multisysteem met Link connectoren
- Microfoons:
2x Audix I-5
1x Sennheiser E606
4x Sennheiser MD504
2 x Shure SM57
1 x AKG D12E
1 x Shure Beta52
1 x Sennheiser E901
2 x Sennheiser E908B
6 x Rode NT-5
5 x Shure SM58
1 x Shure Beta 58
2 x Shure Beta 87
1 x Sennheiser E845
1 x AKG D5
2 x Audix OM-05


Voor opnames hebben we nog:

- Eye4 Systems 19" PC
- Cubase SL2.2
- Motu 2408 MK3
- 2x 17" tft
- Behringer HA4700 hoofdtelefoonversterker
- 10x Sennheiser hoofdtelefoons
- Rode Nt-1
- Apex 430

----------


## michael Sound-Solutions

mach :EEK!: : vanwege de power en klank!

48x ballister sub
22x ms 1262
2x ms15x2
12x 30t
8x m218t
4x m182t

cerwin vega :Confused: : the american dream?
12x t250
12x custom sub 1x18"
6x t36
2x vision218
6x int152

outline :Frown:  :Big Grin: : fijn italinaans spul
4x mini sub
2x spectra sub

+nog wat andere setjes :Smile: 
mixers soundcraaft +allen&heath
mics shure+sennheiser beyer diverse
versterkers powersoft k10 d7000 1604 2002 4004, lab gruppen1000, behringer2500 
kabels pirelli, draka nwpk speciale,tasker, stageline, periflex, eurocable

----------


## nolsmit

hier een update op de apparatuurlijst die ik op 22 10 2007 invulde:

er is het volgende bijgekomen:

4x ex zx 5
2x rcf tt 25 a
2x k.m.e. 320 15 inch

1x vm 7100 mixer met stagebox
1x ad systems ad 28 processor

2x rode m3 
4x beta 58
4x sm 58
1x 609

diverse lage statieven k&m
4 wartelstatieven k&m

----------


## metalteacher

Stichting Noord Geldersch Metaal gebruikt op haar bandavonden de volgende apparatuur:

F.O.H.
1x Amcron Macrotech 2400 2x715w (low)
1x Amcron GeodyneII 2x400w (mid/high)
1x Behringer DCX2496 processor
1x Allen & Heath Mixwizzard 14-4-2
2x Stage Accompany GB152
2x Lan L300 18 
2x Beyma sub 15 

Stage
2x Shure SM 58
3x Shure SM 57
1x Behringer XM2000
1x Sennheiser E604
1x AKG C430
1x Alesis D4 triggermoduul
2x Ddrum pro triggers

Aanvullende apparatuur van stichting Pinel bij Plaza avonden
1x Amcron GeodyneII 2x400w (monitor)
2x Lem 15 sidefills (monitor)
2x four bar PAR56 300w
1x 16/4 stageblok

Wij proberen in te steken op tweedehands topklasse apparatuur. Met name de Nederlandse LAN L300 18" laagkasten zijn werelds, lopen strak door tot 35Hz (-3dB) Wij gaan hier nog een tweede set van nabouwen.

----------


## sd_2

> Het topic is nog open, dus hierbij:
> 
> Mengtafels:
> Midas XL3 40ch
> A&H ML3000 32ch
> A&H GL2400 24ch
> Crest Century 24ch
> A&H Wizard 16ch
> Yamaha O1V
> ...



Frontset zoals gebruikelijk bij ons:
Midas XL340 met 2 delig siderack; Insert (8ch Drawmer DS201 + 10ch DBX 166XL + ASL intercom) Drive/FX (Ashley PQX572 EQ + KT DN360 + PCM81 + SPX900 + D-Two + DBX 120XP + Tascam CD/MD)

Of monitorset:
Midas XL340; EQ rack (8ch Ashly GQX3102) + 12x L'Acoustics FM115 verdeeld over 6 groepen

Helaas zullen er nog wat versterkerkantjes bij moeten om de monitorset volldig te maken...

En snel tijd voor een extra tafel om een nieuwe monitor of FOH configuratie te maken..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Grtz

----------

